# Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta



## Pauliewarranty (Jun 26, 2009)

speed sensor unit wire has been stripped open and needs to be removed for patch.
02 mk 4 jetta 2.0
having an issue trcking down where the abs speed sensor cable runs into the engine compartment through the wheel well. i know its right behind the abs module







but i was wondering if anyones done this before and could help me?


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta (Pauliewarranty)*

Are you talking about the ABS sensor down on the steering knuckle (points at the CV axle)?


----------



## Pauliewarranty (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta (stratocaster)*

Yes, had tires replaced and the wire came loose that come from the caliper sensor. Determined it was the abs, brake wear, and or speed sensor wire.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta (Pauliewarranty)*

The speed sensor is on the transmission, not the wheel. the brake wear sensor is hooked on to the brake pad unless the pad has worn down far enough, in which case your brake pad indicator light would be on inside the car. So, if your brake pad light isnt on, and the sensor down by the wheel has no wire going into it, its safe to assume thats the ABS wire (which should cause the ABS light to come on if it has been ripped out). I cant help you unless you know exactly which wire it is that we are dealing with here.


_Modified by stratocaster at 10:47 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## Pauliewarranty (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta (stratocaster)*

My appologies on the miscommunication. I see one electrical wire coming from the wheel well into the engine compartment. This is the wire that is damaged. My brake wear indicator and my abs light are illuminated. To the best of my knowledge, the wear indicator signal wire is in the same wire damaged insulation, causing the code.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta (Pauliewarranty)*

Which side of the car is it that you are looking at, and where is the wired damaged? (inside the engine compartment, down by the knuckle, etc.)


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Speed sensor replacement help? mark 4 jetta (stratocaster)*

The harness runs into the body right in the wheel well itself. Remove your wheel well liner and you'll see it. Pry the grommet from the body and you will see the harness connectors right there inside the body. I think from there its pretty simple to replace it once you know your not looking at wiring from the sensor all the way to the abs module. Good luck


----------



## seventyxseven70 (Jun 20, 2008)

im about to to my abs sensor/wire. Im assuming you gotta soder those wires?


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (seventyxseven70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seventyxseven70* »_im about to to my abs sensor/wire. Im assuming you gotta soder those wires?

No, every wheel speed harness is in 2 parts w/ connectors.


----------

